# What's killing spruce trees?



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

A friend of mine was over the other day and was telling me that the guy he buys his Christmas Trees from said something was killing spruce from the bottom up., but could be sprayed with a toxic spray to save them. Has anyone heard of this problem? I'm in Michigan and have alot of spruce on my propreties and he has me concerned. i have alot of them around one of my ponds and don't think i can spray that close to them as they have fish in them that i don't want to hurt.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yeah, I'm in Michigan too*

My neighbor lost most of his, tall about 60ft, from this same disease. I don't know if this is it exactly, but you need to get hold of Mich State Extension service and send them a sample of your friends. This was from "blue spruce disease" search: http://www.treehelp.com/trees/spruce/spruce-rhizosphaera-needlecast.asp :blink: bill


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

canker is also a possibility however my experience with that particular disease does not fit the description as canker often will infect random branches. that being said your state extension office or forestry department would be your best source of info. good luck


----------

